# do u have better success with blastocyst?



## **Jenna** (Jan 11, 2005)

Hi, I be starting medicated fet in just over 2 weeks and my consultant said he's going to take them to blastocyst stage, so i was just wondering is there better success when doing this??
With my 1st icsi i had 2 9 cell embies transfered on a day 3 transfer with assisted hatching i was told by clinic this was excellent!   Do u think i will have better success this time by having fet?
Love to hear your opinions!
Jenna xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

A similar question was asked the other day...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=86735.0

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## **Jenna** (Jan 11, 2005)

Thanks minxy. But my embryo's have not been frozen as blasts as i said he'll be taking them to the blastocyst stage, i was just courious of other peoples out comes.  
Thanks for your time to post. 
jennna


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Your chances of success will be the same as having a FET with embies frozen at the blasts stage.  Unfortunately as they are frozen they don't have a huge success rate but it does work for some people!  

After my experience with blasts I'd say your better off having a normal transfer rather than going for blasts, even if it does mean having a couple of FET's.  Might be an idea to get your clinics exact success rate with with normal FET's and then FET's that have gone into blasts before deciding on what to do.  If there is a lot of difference then go for it, but I know at my old clinic statistically I'd have had a better chance with a normal FET (Just a shame I didn't know this before I allowed them to be frozen as blasts).

Good luck,

Helen x


----------

